# Alloy Wheel Paint



## Fastmonkey (Aug 4, 2006)

My E46 M3 CSL replica wheels have some very light kerbing that I would like to fix and touch in. which I was going to do following this guide. http://http://www.bmwtips.com/tipsntricks/wheel-repair/wheel-scuff-repair.htm

I have seen and heard of the Wurth paint for wheels but I doubt it will match mine as they are a pretty bright metallic silver, any ideas how I can get some paint for these wheels ?

Thanks


----------



## swiftflo (Jul 28, 2008)

Fastmonkey said:


> My E46 M3 CSL replica wheels have some very light kerbing that I would like to fix and touch in. which I was going to do following this guide. http://http://www.bmwtips.com/tipsntricks/wheel-repair/wheel-scuff-repair.htm
> 
> I have seen and heard of the Wurth paint for wheels but I doubt it will match mine as they are a pretty bright metallic silver, any ideas how I can get some paint for these wheels ?
> 
> Thanks


Link don't work ?.


----------



## Fastmonkey (Aug 4, 2006)

I can't get it to work properly.......... the url widget seems to not like the link, here is the address without the www. at the front. 

bmwtips.com/tipsntricks/wheel-repair/wheel-scuff-repair.htm


----------



## jeroens (Nov 24, 2008)

should work:

http://www.bmwtips.com/tipsntricks/wheel-repair/wheel-scuff-repair.htm

yes great guide, read it a while back and hope to do something similar soon


----------



## Fastmonkey (Aug 4, 2006)

See it does the same thing for you as me !!


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

Take your wheel to a car paint place and they should be able to mix some paint that will match your wheel.


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

www.wheelpaints.co.uk


----------



## Fastmonkey (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for the link to wheel paints, just in email conversation with them now so hope they will have the right paint for me.


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

Fastmonkey said:


> Thanks for the link to wheel paints, just in email conversation with them now so hope they will have the right paint for me.


they should have, there's (generally) only a handful of oem finished :thumb:


----------



## Mr Whippy (May 6, 2006)

Wheel paints are great products, really good matches to OEM, and the simple tinned aerosol products are good enough for a nice finish with good prep and dust free environments!

Dave


----------



## Fastmonkey (Aug 4, 2006)

Sounds like my wheels might be Hyper Silver which apparently is too hard to apply by simple aerosol can, so they may have a BMW Silver that I will experiment with. THey've been very helpful so far but are not quick on email responses !!


----------



## swiftflo (Jul 28, 2008)

I have found that Autoglyn wheel paint is a good match on both my previous BM & my present one.


----------

